# Almond Cranberry Crunch Granola



## SierraCook (Feb 12, 2005)

I got this recipe from the Almond Board of California. 

ALMOND-CRANBERRY CRUNCH GRANOLA
Makes 6 cups

Ingredients:
1 cup slivered roasted almonds
2 ½ cups rolled oats*
1 cup dried cranberries
3/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup honey    
1/4 cup almond or vegetable oil        

Preparation: Combine roasted almonds with oats, cranberries and cinnamon. Blend honey with oil and drizzle over almond-oat mixture, tossing to mix well. Bake at 350º F. for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from oven, loosen with spatula and cool.

*Old-fashioned or quick-cooking oats may be used.


----------

